# liqui moly hydro strobel motor oil additive?



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys. My a3 2.0t with 140000miles has this crazy ticking sound when it idles.
So I found this oil additive thats special for noises. I want to add it along with ceratec.
Question is: 
Is it safe to use liqui moly hydro strobel on the 2.0t ?
Is better on its own or with Ceratec aswell?
The oil to be used is Toptec4100 because the other better one is not in stock over here. Thanks in advance.


----------

